# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 8.0.4] Date editMask : problme avec la saisie de JJ/MM/AAAA

## PGPat

Bonjour,

J'ai un problme avec la saisie d'une date dans une DW. En effet, mon mask est JJ/MM/AAAA et quand j'essai d'entrer le 29/02/2008, la saisie s'arrte au 29/0, je ne peux pas entrer le 2 pour le mois de fvrier.

J'utilise PB 8.0.4 build 10501.

Je cherche un moyen de rsoudre le problme sans succs.

Merci de votre aide

----------


## PGPat

Je crois que c'est un problme sans solution...  ::bug::

----------


## SugarRc

Bonjour,

Pour que PB accepte le 29 fvrier, tu devrais d'abord saisir l'anne 2008 et l tu verras qu'il reconnaitra que cette une anne bissextile et acceptera le 29/02.

Bon courrage.

----------


## PGPat

Je sais que c'est le principe  adopter, mais la formation du masque de saisie me donne des problmes, car les utilisateurs de mon systme ne trouve pas a normal d'tre oblig de faire cette manoeuvre...  ::oops:: 

Merci.

----------


## rs

bah, ils ne vont pas saisir le 29 fvrier souvent  ::aie::

----------


## pick ouic

au pire des cas, ou plutot au mieux des cas,
il suffit de passer par un objet calendrier... comme celui qui est propos via le pfc... ca evitera ce genre de saisie...  ::yaisse2::

----------


## PGPat

Je vais regarder cette possibilit, mais je suis dans une DW et mon application compte au moins 400-500 champs date en faisant le tour, c'est  prendre en considration. 

Merci pour la suggestion.  ::king::

----------


## shahin

Il y a un truc que je comprends pas : 2000 tait une ane bissextile.
Chez moi (pb9) a fonctionne trs bien : je peux saisir "29/02/00"

Alors voici *la* solution : dans l'onglet "Edit" de ta colonne, saisi le masque suivant : [date]

----------


## PGPat

Essai avec 2004  la place de 2000, car 2000 est un millnaire.

----------

